# تعلم الثرموديناميك على الطريقة الصحيحة



## captainhass (2 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
كل عام و أنتم جميعا بخير

اليوم حبيت أطرح موضوع هام للغاية 
بل و ضرورى لكل مهندس ميكانيكا قوى

و هو الديناميكا الحرارية

Thermodynamics

لعل الكثير منا يعرف أهميتها و انها أساس تقريبا لكل علوم الهندسة الميكانيكية

لذلك رتبت فيها كورس كويس و ان شاء الله اللى هيدرسه

هيبقى ممتاز ان شاء الله فى الثرموديناميك


الكورس عبارة عن


1- كتاب
2- الاسطوانة المرفقة (برنامج تفاعلى)

3- محاضرات فيديو 36 محاضرة
4-مكتبة مراجع يمكنك الاستعانة بها




أولا : المصدر الأساسى لنا هو أفضل كتب الديناميكا الحرارية 


Thermodynamics An Engineering Approach By Yunus.A.Cengel And Michael.A.Boles 5th Edition










و لتحميل الكتاب اتبع الرابط

http://mpe-online.co.cc/mpe/books/books_detail.php?id=1


ثانيا : البرنامج التفاعلى

الاسطوانة المرفقة بالكتاب

و حقيقة امتوفرة هى للطبعة الرابعة و لكنها لا تختلف كثيرا عن الاصدار الخامس








*Thermodynamics An Engineering approach software CD *

*Sofware CD rom version 1.2:
In this cd;
-EES program which have been used in the book
-tutorials for the topics*



فى هذه الاسطوانة ستجد كل chapter فى الكتاب له جزء فى الاسطوانة

بشرح صوت وصورة و أنيميشن و بعض المسائل

و هى اسطوانة نادرة جدا عسى الله أن تنتفعوا بها

كما تحتوى على برنامج EES و هو برنامج يحل المشاكل (المسائل ) فى الديناميكا الحرارية

بمجرد ان تدخل البيانات

مثل pressure , temperature

يحل المسألة و كمان يرسمها على المنحنيات

مثال T-S Diagram


رابط الاسطوانة

http://mpe-online.co.cc/mpe/videos/hydraulic training courses/thermodynamics_an_engineering_approach_4th_ed_software_cd.php



ثالثا: مجموعة محاضرات الفيديو

و هذه المجموعة خاصة بكورس الثرموديناميك الخاص بمعهد MIT الأمريكى

عام 2008 الكورس عبارة عن 36 محاضرة فيديو كاملين و الكمال لله وحده

و أعتقد كثير منا يعرف ما هو MIT







رابط المحاضرات

http://mpe-online.co.cc/mpe/videos/college lectures online/index.php



رابعا: الجزء الأخير

و هو عبارة عن مكتبة متجددة باستمرار فى الثرموديناميك

و تشمل العديد من المراجع التى قد ترجع اليها


الرابط

http://mpe-online.co.cc/mpe/books/thermo.php


و أخيرا قد انتهينا من الموضوع و الحمد لله

أرجو ألا أكون قد أطلت عليكم

و أرجو الا يضيع مجهودى فى كتابة هذا الموضوع بلا فائدة

أتمنى للجميع الاستفادة و لو حتى القليل

و أى مشاكل فى الروابط أو أى طلبات

أنتظركم فى الردود

أرجو الرد على الموضوع للتأكد من مدى استفادة حضراتكم

و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته​


----------



## captainhass (2 ديسمبر 2009)

وين الردود يا شباب و لا الموضوع ما عجبكم و لا يستحق؟​


----------



## م/احمد عبد الحميد (2 ديسمبر 2009)

الف شكر جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أبي عبدالله خالد (2 ديسمبر 2009)

موضو رائع 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## captainhass (2 ديسمبر 2009)

منتظر الردود ياشباب ان اعجبكم الموضوع​


----------



## علي الصغير (2 ديسمبر 2009)

شئ اكثر من رائع
جزاك الله خيرا
بس في مشكلة في الاسطوانةcd


----------



## captainhass (2 ديسمبر 2009)

علي الصغير قال:


> شئ اكثر من رائع
> جزاك الله خيرا
> بس في مشكلة في الاسطوانةcd


جزاكم الله خير على الردود الطيبة

و لكن ما المشكلة فى الاسطوانة ياأخى؟​


----------



## captainhass (3 ديسمبر 2009)

يا جماعة لو فى أى مشكلة فى الروابط أو الموضوع

أرجوا التبليغ فورا فى الردود​


----------



## أحمد مجدى الكحكى (3 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور جدا وجزاك الله خيرا:20:


----------



## أحمد مجدى الكحكى (4 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا:14:


----------



## عمراياد (4 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم لمجهودك الرائع

ننتظر مواضيعك بشوق

بارك الله بك


----------



## captainhass (4 ديسمبر 2009)

عمراياد قال:


> شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم لمجهودك الرائع
> 
> ننتظر مواضيعك بشوق
> 
> بارك الله بك




السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته

جزاكم الله كل خير باشمهندس عمر اياد

و هذه شهادة أعتز بها و الله

و عسى الله ان ينفع بمواضيعى تلك المتواضعة طلاب العلم الأخيار

مثلك و كافة المهندسين العرب​


----------



## captainhass (6 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير
و كل عام و أنتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (8 ديسمبر 2009)

كل عام وأنتم بخير و اتمنى أن تكونوا قد استفدتم حق الاستفادة​


----------



## مهندس خالد عبدالله (8 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور


----------



## captainhass (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*جزاكم الله كل خير على ردودكم الطيبة*​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (10 ديسمبر 2009)

اتابع مواضيعك وجهودك ..

ارجو لك التوفيق والسداد ..

تقبل تحياتي.


----------



## captainhass (10 ديسمبر 2009)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> اتابع مواضيعك وجهودك ..
> 
> ارجو لك التوفيق والسداد ..
> 
> تقبل تحياتي.


جزاكم الله كل خير د.محمد باشراحيل
و أتمنى ان أكون عند حسن ظن جميع المهندسين العرب

و حياك الله و كل أعضاء المنتدى​


----------



## Eng-Maher (10 ديسمبر 2009)

مجهووووووووووود رائع الف شكر


----------



## m.84 (11 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع نعم هناك مشاكل في الروابط لا تعمل تاتي رسالة oops broken


----------



## captainhass (11 ديسمبر 2009)

اتمنى ان تكونوا قد استفدتم من الموضوع​


----------



## captainhass (12 ديسمبر 2009)

يعطيكم العافية​


----------



## captainhass (13 ديسمبر 2009)

أتمنى ان اكون قد وفقت بفضل الله فى افادتكم​


----------



## حسن الطاهر (13 ديسمبر 2009)

هيك المواضيع والا بلاش الله ايبارك فيك


----------



## wamidh abd (13 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## captainhass (14 ديسمبر 2009)

يعطيكم العافية

و جزاكم الله خير غلى ردودكم الطيبة​


----------



## captainhass (15 ديسمبر 2009)

يعطيكم العافية

جزاكم الله خير على الردود الطيبة​


----------



## بائع ورد (16 ديسمبر 2009)

الله يجزيك كل خير

باخذ هالماده الشهر الجاي وان شاء الله اخذ المنفعه من موضوعك

شكرا


----------



## captainhass (16 ديسمبر 2009)

بائع ورد قال:


> الله يجزيك كل خير
> 
> باخذ هالماده الشهر الجاي وان شاء الله اخذ المنفعه من موضوعك
> 
> شكرا




يعطيك العافية

جزاكم الله خير على الرد الطيب​


----------



## ايمن الكبره (17 ديسمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته​*
*جزاك الله خيرا 
وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله
موضوع قيم جداا ارجو التثبيت ​*


----------



## captainhass (17 ديسمبر 2009)

ايمن الكبره قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته​*
> 
> *جزاك الله خيرا
> وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله
> موضوع قيم جداا ارجو التثبيت ​*





يعطيكم العافية

و جزاكم الله خير على ردودكم الطيبة​ ​


----------



## captainhass (18 ديسمبر 2009)

اتمنى من الله أن تكونوا قد استفدتم حقا
و ان تكون معرفتكم فى الديناميكا الحرارية قذ زادت فعلا​


----------



## كريم كمال بلال (18 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## captainhass (18 ديسمبر 2009)

يعطيك العافية

و جزاكم الله خير على الردود الطيبة​


----------



## korzaty (18 ديسمبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمدة سبحان الله العظيم 
ماشاء الله تبارك الله ماشاء الله لاقوة الا بالله
سبحان الله وبحمدة سبحان الله العظيم 
عجزنا عن الشكر ما اروعك 
this is the prfect
مشكوووووووووور 
مشكوووووووووووووووور 
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§ © 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــ يعطيك العافية والمزيد من الابداع ــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°________¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§ © 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§© 
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور 
مشكوووووووووووووووور 
مشكووووووووووور*​


----------



## captainhass (18 ديسمبر 2009)

korzaty قال:


> *سبحان الله وبحمدة سبحان الله العظيم
> ماشاء الله تبارك الله ماشاء الله لاقوة الا بالله
> سبحان الله وبحمدة سبحان الله العظيم
> عجزنا عن الشكر ما اروعك
> ...




يعطيك العافية أخى الكريم

و اتمنى ان تكون قد استفدت حقا من الموضوع​


----------



## موادع2 (19 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع قيم أخي الكريم ، شكراً جزيلا لك


----------



## captainhass (19 ديسمبر 2009)

موادع2 قال:


> موضوع قيم أخي الكريم ، شكراً جزيلا لك



يعطيك العافية

و جزاكم الله خير على الردود الطيبة​


----------



## sahar23a (19 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا و يعطيك الف عافية بس لو في مرجع بالعربي


----------



## captainhass (19 ديسمبر 2009)

sahar23a قال:


> شكرا و يعطيك الف عافية بس لو في مرجع بالعربي



السلام عليكم أخى الكريم

هناك مرجع مترجم الى العربية 


الرابط

http://mpe-online.co.cc/mpe/books/books_detail.php?id=721

و أى خدمات تطلبها مرنى بها​


----------



## captainhass (19 ديسمبر 2009)

كل عام و انتم بخير

انتهز عمرك فما أنت الا أيام​


----------



## spe100 (19 ديسمبر 2009)

لم استطع تحميل الكتاب الرابط لا يعمل 
ياليت توضح كيف يتم التحميل 
ولك الشكر على الموضوع


----------



## captainhass (19 ديسمبر 2009)

spe100 قال:


> لم استطع تحميل الكتاب الرابط لا يعمل
> ياليت توضح كيف يتم التحميل
> ولك الشكر على الموضوع



السلام عليكم أخى الكريم

اذا اتبعت رابط الكتاب

ستجد صفحة بياناته عنوانه و اسم المؤلف

و الوصف و الصورة

و فى أخر ذلك الجدول ستجد كلمة Download links


ستجد الرابط مكتوب باللون الأسود

انسخ الرابط و الصقه فى متصفحك و هيدخلك على سيرفر التحميل

اضغط download

و استمتع بالكتاب

أرجو ان أكون قد وفقت فى افادتك

و لكنى أطلت عليك أخى الكريم لسبب و هو أننى كان من الممكن أن أعطى لك الرابط مباشرة

و لكنى حبيت أشرحلك طريقة التحميل من هذا الموقع عموما و الذى يحتوى على مكتبات ضخمة

ان شاء الله هتفيدك

من فضلك أكد ردك اذا تمكنت من تحميل الكتاب أو صادفتك مشكلة أخرى

و كل عام و انت بخير​


----------



## a_yassin (19 ديسمبر 2009)

gazak allah 7'eran .. barak allah fik


----------



## captainhass (19 ديسمبر 2009)

a_yassin قال:


> gazak allah 7'eran .. Barak allah fik



يعطيك العافية و جزاك الله خير على الرد الطيب​


----------



## badwelan (19 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## captainhass (19 ديسمبر 2009)

badwelan قال:


> مشكوووووووووووووور



يعطيك العافية

و جزاكم الله خير على ردك الطيب​


----------



## بُلو (20 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا اخي الكريم وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## captainhass (20 ديسمبر 2009)

بُلو قال:


> شكرا اخي الكريم وجزاك الله عنا كل خير



يعطيك العافية

جزاكم الله خير على ردكم الطيب​


----------



## captainhass (21 ديسمبر 2009)

تم اضافة كورسات جديدة

فى الديناميكا الحرارية

*
Basic Thermodynamics (pdf)

الرابط

*http://mpe-online.co.cc/mpe/videos/Basic Thermodynamics.php
* 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

الكورس الثانى

Applied Thermodynamics
أى تطبيقات على الديناميكا الحرارية

أيضا بصيغة pdf

الرابط

*http://mpe-online.co.cc/mpe/videos/applied Thermodynamics.php
​


----------



## عاشق الهجرة (22 ديسمبر 2009)

Lovely !! everything work properly


----------



## captainhass (22 ديسمبر 2009)

عاشق الهجرة قال:


> Lovely !! everything work properly



Thanks for your nice reply​


----------



## tiger_2710 (22 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## captainhass (23 ديسمبر 2009)

tiger_2710 قال:


> جزاك الله خير



جزاكم الله خير على الردود الطيبة​


----------



## captainhass (30 ديسمبر 2009)

كل عام و أنتم بخير​


----------



## Macclourin (30 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء

تسلم ايدك :20::75:


----------



## م.وسيم (30 ديسمبر 2009)

رائع جدا 

بارك الله فيك وبجهودك


----------



## captainhass (31 ديسمبر 2009)

يعطيكم العافية

جزاكم الله خير على الردود الطيبة​


----------



## captainhass (2 يناير 2010)

كل عام و أنتم بخير

و اتمنى أن تكونوا قد استفدتم من الموضوع​


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (3 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم مجهود مشكور


----------



## captainhass (3 يناير 2010)

محمود عزت احمد قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم مجهود مشكور




يعطيك العافية أخى الكريم


و جزاكم الله كل خير على ردكم الطيب​


----------



## captainhass (5 يناير 2010)

اتمنى أن تكونوا قد استفدتم من الموضوع
​


----------



## مستريورك (5 يناير 2010)

مشكور وزادك علما علي علما


----------



## amine2006 (6 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## captainhass (6 يناير 2010)

يعطيكم العافية
و جزاكم الله كل خير على الردود الطيبة​


----------



## captainhass (7 يناير 2010)

ادعو الله تعالى أن يوفق كل طالب علم لما يحبه و يرضاه​


----------



## captainhass (9 يناير 2010)

اللهم وفق كل طالب علم لما تحب و ترضى​


----------



## جاسر (9 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم

مواضيعك وتفاعلك مع المشاركات ممتاز , وفقك الله ونفع بك

تحياتي العاطرة


----------



## noreldin2000 (10 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## captainhass (10 يناير 2010)

جاسر قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> مواضيعك وتفاعلك مع المشاركات ممتاز , وفقك الله ونفع بك
> 
> تحياتي العاطرة




يعطيك العافية
وجزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## captainhass (13 يناير 2010)

يعطيكم العافية

جزاكم الله خير على ردودكم​


----------



## captainhass (14 يناير 2010)

*اتمنى ان يستفيد جميع طلاب العلم من الموضوع ان شاء الله*​


----------



## أبوبكر المهندس (14 يناير 2010)

والله تسلم يا خي بس رابط السي دي شغال ولا لاارجو الرد


----------



## captainhass (14 يناير 2010)

أبوبكر المهندس قال:


> والله تسلم يا خي بس رابط السي دي شغال ولا لاارجو الرد



اولا الله يعطيك العافية على ردكم

ثانيا

رابط السى دى فعال و هو مرة اخرى للتأكيد

http://mpe-online.co.cc/mpe/videos/hydraulic training courses/thermodynamics_an_engineering_approach_4th_ed_software_cd.php


و هو يعمل بالفعل و لكن يمكن أن يكون هناك حمل كبير على الموقع أخى الكريم​


----------



## sasa91 (15 يناير 2010)

الف شكر جزاك الله كل خير يا اخي


----------



## captainhass (15 يناير 2010)

sasa91 قال:


> الف شكر جزاك الله كل خير يا اخي



يعطيك العافية
جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## captainhass (16 يناير 2010)

كل عام و أنتم بخير​


----------



## wamidh abd (19 يناير 2010)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا ولكن قد حملت الجزء الاول من الاسطوانة ولكن لم تفتح معي !


----------



## captainhass (20 يناير 2010)

wamidh abd قال:


> مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا ولكن قد حملت الجزء الاول من الاسطوانة ولكن لم تفتح معي !


 


*يعطيكم العافية

جزاكم الله خير على ردودكم


يجب تحميل كل الاجزاء وفكها معا
*​


----------



## noreldin2000 (20 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ملاك من بشر (20 يناير 2010)

عن جد يسلموا كثير ونترقب المزيد فقد افادتنا وايد


----------



## ملاك من بشر (20 يناير 2010)

يسلموا عن جد وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## captainhass (23 يناير 2010)

*يعطيكم العافية
و جزاكم الله كل خير على الردود الطيبة
*​


----------



## captainhass (26 يناير 2010)

*كل عام و أنتم بخير*​


----------



## captainhass (2 فبراير 2010)

* كل عام و أنتم بخير

و اتمنى أن تكونوا قد استفدتم من الموضوع​*​
​


----------



## خبير الاردن (2 فبراير 2010)

ارجو العلم انه افضل رفعه على موقع اخر مع الشكر


----------



## captainhass (3 فبراير 2010)

خبير الاردن قال:


> ارجو العلم انه افضل رفعه على موقع اخر مع الشكر



الكورس مباشر على الموقع أخى الكريم​


----------



## سيد الشواربى (4 فبراير 2010)

شكرا على هذا العمل الطيب 
ولكن هناك مشكلة فى دخول المواقع هذه. حاوات عدة مرات الدخول وأجد هذه الرسالة:
Network Error (tcp_error) 

A communication error occurred: "Operation timed out" The Web Server may be down, too busy, or experiencing other problems preventing it from responding to requests. You may wish to try again at a later time. 
For assistance, contact your network support team.


----------



## captainhass (4 فبراير 2010)

سيد الشواربى قال:


> شكرا على هذا العمل الطيب
> ولكن هناك مشكلة فى دخول المواقع هذه. حاوات عدة مرات الدخول وأجد هذه الرسالة:
> network error (tcp_error)
> 
> ...




حاول الدخول الأن أخى الكريم

الروابط صحيحة ان شاء الله​


----------



## captainhass (6 فبراير 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك فما انت الا أيام​


----------



## captainhass (9 فبراير 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (10 فبراير 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك

فما انت الا ايام​


----------



## captainhass (12 فبراير 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك فما انت الا ايام​


----------



## captainhass (15 فبراير 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك 

فما انت الا أيام​


----------



## captainhass (16 فبراير 2010)

اسأل الله ان ينفعنى و اياكم بهذا العلم​


----------



## زيد العراقي (16 فبراير 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله بجهودك الطيبه 
ولكن اذا ممكن ترفع على روابط غير الرابيد شير


----------



## captainhass (16 فبراير 2010)

زيد العراقي قال:


> مشكور وبارك الله بجهودك الطيبه
> ولكن اذا ممكن ترفع على روابط غير الرابيد شير



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## captainhass (18 فبراير 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (11 مارس 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك فما انت الا أيام​


----------



## captainhass (14 مارس 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## عشيبة (15 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## captainhass (15 مارس 2010)

عشيبة قال:


> شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


 
الله يعطيك العافية
جزاكم الله كل خير على مشاركتك الطيبة​


----------



## abdelfattah nasr (16 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء
مجموعة رائعة
بارك الله فيك


----------



## zizo7up (16 مارس 2010)




----------



## captainhass (17 مارس 2010)

zizo7up قال:


>




جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## ahmsha0 (19 مارس 2010)

tttttthhhhaaks


----------



## khaledzizoo (19 مارس 2010)

thanks a lot 4 your effort


----------



## captainhass (19 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير على ردودكم
بارك الله فيكم​


----------



## ملاك من بشر (20 مارس 2010)

يا جماعة الله يوفقكم ساعدونا بايجاد كتاب ديناميك الاصدار الخامس للمؤلف ميريام وفقكم الله يا أخواني وأخواتي


----------



## captainhass (20 مارس 2010)

*
جزاكم الله كل خير على ردودكم
بارك الله فيكم​*​
​


----------



## captainhass (27 مارس 2010)

اتمنى الاستفادة و التوفيق لجميع طلاب العلم ان شاء الله تعالى​


----------



## General michanics (27 مارس 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## jwayne (27 مارس 2010)

مشكور يا اخي اخي
هذا بجد موضوع رائع
جزاك الله كا خير :20:


----------



## uint (28 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ومشكور على المجهود الرائع


----------



## captainhass (29 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير على الردود الطيبة​


----------



## captainhass (4 أبريل 2010)

اتمنى الاستفادة للجميع ان شاء الله تعالى​


----------



## captainhass (14 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير
كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (5 مايو 2010)

اتمنى ان يكون الموضوع قد افادكم بشىء 
ان شاء الله تعالى​


----------



## captainhass (11 مايو 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك فما انت الا أيام​


----------



## captainhass (13 مايو 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك​


----------



## captainhass (15 مايو 2010)

*اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك*​


----------



## captainhass (21 مايو 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك و صحتك قبل سقمك 

فما أنت الا أيام​


----------



## captainhass (29 مايو 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (3 يونيو 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (6 يونيو 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (15 يونيو 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (22 يونيو 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## eng.houras (25 يونيو 2010)

حينما يعجز لسانى عن شكر الأخرين لا يسعنى سوى أن أقول
جزاك الله خيرا​لكن عندى مشكله فى الcd
بعد تحميلها وفك الضغط لا استطيع تشغيلها فصيغتهاغير معرفه .nrg​


----------



## captainhass (25 يونيو 2010)

eng.houras قال:


> حينما يعجز لسانى عن شكر الأخرين لا يسعنى سوى أن أقول
> جزاك الله خيرا​لكن عندى مشكله فى الcd
> بعد تحميلها وفك الضغط لا استطيع تشغيلها فصيغتهاغير معرفه .nrg​



السلام عليكم أخى الكريم

أولا جزاكم الله كل خير على ردكم و مشاركتكم

أما بخصوص الاسطوانة

فيجب ان تنصب برنامج مثل power iso

و الذى يدعم الكثير من الصيغ و الامتدادات و منها nrg

يمكنك فتح الاسطوانة من خلال هذا البرنامج كاسطوانة وهمية أو يمكنك فكها بواسطته

اتمنى ان يكون الشرح واضح​


----------



## captainhass (28 يونيو 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (28 يونيو 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (4 يوليو 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (6 يوليو 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك
فما انت الا أيام​


----------



## captainhass (9 يوليو 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## اسحاق عمان (11 يوليو 2010)

*جزاك الله خيراً:75:*​


----------



## General michanics (11 يوليو 2010)

مشكور


----------



## captainhass (11 يوليو 2010)

اسحاق عمان قال:


> *جزاك الله خيراً:75:*​





general michanics قال:


> مشكور



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## captainhass (15 يوليو 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## حسان الرميسى (17 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا 


ممكن شرح كيفية حل المسائل من الجدول ضرورى


----------



## captainhass (17 يوليو 2010)

حسان الرميسى قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا
> 
> 
> ممكن شرح كيفية حل المسائل من الجدول ضرورى


 
جزاكم الله كل خير
ارجع الى الكتاب و الاسطوانة المرفقة​


----------



## 33kk33 (17 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي


----------



## captainhass (18 يوليو 2010)

33kk33 قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخي



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## (محمد ودود) (19 يوليو 2010)

captainhass قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> كل عام و أنتم جميعا بخير​
> اليوم حبيت أطرح موضوع هام للغاية
> ...


 

تسلم ايدك


----------



## captainhass (19 يوليو 2010)

عميل خاص قال:


> تسلم ايدك



جزاكم الله كل خير
الله يعطيك العافية​


----------



## captainhass (25 يوليو 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير
​



كل عام و انتم بخير
​


*كل عام و انتم بخير*​


----------



## captainhass (31 أغسطس 2010)

اغتنم العشر الأواخر​


----------



## captainhass (24 سبتمبر 2010)

كل عام و أنتم بخير​


----------



## عمر حسين احمد (25 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## alkholy (25 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## captainhass (25 سبتمبر 2010)

alkholy قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخي وجعله في ميزان حسناتك



جزاكم الله كل خير
الله يعطيك العافية​


----------



## captainhass (6 أكتوبر 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## م.محمد رجب (4 سبتمبر 2011)

يا جماعة انا عندي مشكلة في التحميل
الانتي فيروس بيمنع صفحات التحميل من انها تفتح
هل هي آمنة اوقف عمله وافتحها ولا ايه ؟

انا شغال ب eset smart security
​


----------



## captainhass (5 سبتمبر 2011)

م.محمد رجب قال:


> يا جماعة انا عندي مشكلة في التحميل
> الانتي فيروس بيمنع صفحات التحميل من انها تفتح
> هل هي آمنة اوقف عمله وافتحها ولا ايه ؟
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم أخى المحترم

إذا عندك مشكلة فى الروابط
هذه روابط صالحة إن شاء الله

http://www.humyo.com/F/2019077-245569097

http://www.mechanicalcampus.com/course/mit-thermodynamics

http://www.mechanicalcampus.com/course/basic-thermodynamics

http://www.mechanicalcampus.com/course/basic-thermodynamics

http://mpeonline.zymichost.com/mpe/...n_engineering_approach_4th_ed_software_cd.php

http://mpeonline.zymichost.com/mpe/books/thermo.php

وكل عام وأنتم جميعا بألف خير​


----------



## م.محمد رجب (5 سبتمبر 2011)

captainhass قال:


> السلام عليكم أخى المحترم
> 
> إذا عندك مشكلة فى الروابط
> هذه روابط صالحة إن شاء الله
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم وجعله في ميزان حسناتك
جاري التحميل بفضل الله
​


----------



## captainhass (5 سبتمبر 2011)

م.محمد رجب قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم وجعله في ميزان حسناتك
> جاري التحميل بفضل الله
> ​



بارك الله فيك
جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## foxy_2020 (8 سبتمبر 2011)

Thanks a lot for your great effort


----------



## blue rose (4 أكتوبر 2011)

الصراحة موضوع هايل بجد ألف شكر


----------



## mustafatel (4 أكتوبر 2011)

الف شكر جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## engineer sameer (4 أكتوبر 2011)

شيء قيم ورائع، تسلم يا هندسة


----------



## eng.ahmed.bawazir (23 أكتوبر 2011)

ألف شكر لك حبيبي ...بس ماعرفت طريقة تحميل الكتاب الينك يطلب عضوية الظاهر وطريقة التسجيل غير واضحة Sign up غير موجودة ع الموقع 

*http://www.humyo.com/F/2019077-245569097*


----------



## captainhass (23 أكتوبر 2011)

eng.ahmed.bawazir قال:


> ألف شكر لك حبيبي ...بس ماعرفت طريقة تحميل الكتاب الينك يطلب عضوية الظاهر وطريقة التسجيل غير واضحة Sign up غير موجودة ع الموقع
> 
> *http://www.humyo.com/F/2019077-245569097*



العفو اخى.. 
هذه روابط أخرى مباشرة وسريعة للكتاب

الكتاب

والحلول هنا 

بالتوفيق إن شاء الله​


----------



## omer kassem (23 أكتوبر 2011)

شيئ رائع


----------



## tarek495 (23 أكتوبر 2011)

اسأل الله تعالى أن يسدد خطاك في الدنيا وأن يسقيك شربة من حوض النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم في الأخرة
أخوك طارق الجزائري


----------



## eng.ahmed.bawazir (24 أكتوبر 2011)

ألف شكر لك على هذه الخدمة الغالية وكتبها الله في موازين حسناتك


----------



## slimani samir (24 أكتوبر 2011)

thank you


----------



## tarek495 (28 أكتوبر 2011)

اخي العزيز الاسطوانة فتحت معي لكني لم أستطع الدخول الى tutorial تظهر ملفات بصيغة لم اشاهدها من قبل و هي a5r فأرجو المساعدة أخي في كيفية استخدام الاسطوانة.


----------



## captainhass (28 أكتوبر 2011)

tarek495 قال:


> اخي العزيز الاسطوانة فتحت معي لكني لم أستطع الدخول الى tutorial تظهر ملفات بصيغة لم اشاهدها من قبل و هي a5r فأرجو المساعدة أخي في كيفية استخدام الاسطوانة.



تابع مع الصور أخى... أنا صورتلك شكل الملفات وخطوات التشغيل فى الصور









*شغل ملف THERMO.EXE*














































اعتقد الصور كافية... فقط اتبع الخطوات وإن شاء الله تشتغل معاك بصورة صحيحة.


----------



## tarek495 (28 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا و رفع درجاتك.


----------



## مهندس بديع (4 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الجهد المبارك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## اسحاق عمان (4 أبريل 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## M.legend (7 أكتوبر 2012)

أخي الروابط ما اشتغلت معاي .. 
أنا أبغى الأسطوانه و محاضرات الفيديو ..
ياليت ترفعها ثاني .. وأكون لك من الشاكرين


----------



## captainhass (20 فبراير 2013)

M.legend قال:


> أخي الروابط ما اشتغلت معاي ..
> أنا أبغى الأسطوانه و محاضرات الفيديو ..
> ياليت ترفعها ثاني .. وأكون لك من الشاكرين



المحاضرات الفيديو موجودة على
MIT Thermodynamics and kinetics

أما عن رفع الإسطوانة فللأسف أخى لم يعد لدى المصدر الآن و هى تأتى مع الكتاب لما تشتريه

بالتوفيق إن شاء الله


----------



## shady mohamed (20 فبراير 2013)

روابط المحاضرات لا تعمل


----------



## kinggg (31 يناير 2014)

رجاء خاص الى البشمهندس *captainhass* .
ارجو منك يا بشمهندس ان ترفع الاسطوانة حق الكتاب وسأكون والله ممتن لك لأن والله الدراسة في جامعتنا مثل الزفت لا يوجد معامل ولا مختبرات ولا حتى دكاتره يقدروا يشرحوا خاصة وان تخصصي هندسة ميكانيكة واحتاج الى الجانب العملي بشكل كبير وطبعا هذا لا يمكن تحقيقه بسبب عدم وجود المعامل لذا ارى في السوفت وير او الانيميشين الذي يرفق مع الكتاب دعم كبير في فهم المادة بشكل عملي ..لذا ارجو منك يا بش مهندس ان ترفع هذه الاسطوانة (الاسطوانة المرفقة بالكتاب Thermodynamics An Engineering Approach By Yunus.A.Cengel And Michael.A.Bo)الى اي موقع تحميل او اي اخ في المنتدى سبق وحمل الاسطوانة من خلال موضوعك الرائع (تعلم الثرموديناميك على الطريقة الصحيحة )الى اي موقع رفع وسأكون ممتن له.


----------



## kinggg (13 فبراير 2014)

؟؟؟


----------



## Pharaoh114 (14 فبراير 2014)

thanx ua man


----------



## kinggg (19 فبراير 2014)

رجاء خاص الى البشمهندس *captainhass* .
ارجو منك يا بشمهندس ان ترفع الاسطوانة حق الكتاب وسأكون والله ممتن لك لأن والله الدراسة في جامعتنا مثل الزفت لا يوجد معامل ولا مختبرات ولا حتى دكاتره يقدروا يشرحوا خاصة وان تخصصي هندسة ميكانيكة واحتاج الى الجانب العملي بشكل كبير وطبعا هذا لا يمكن تحقيقه بسبب عدم وجود المعامل لذا ارى في السوفت وير او الانيميشين الذي يرفق مع الكتاب دعم كبير في فهم المادة بشكل عملي ..لذا ارجو منك يا بش مهندس ان ترفع هذه الاسطوانة (الاسطوانة المرفقة بالكتاب Thermodynamics An Engineering Approach By Yunus.A.Cengel And Michael.A.Bo)الى اي موقع تحميل او اي اخ في المنتدى سبق وحمل الاسطوانة من خلال موضوعك الرائع (تعلم الثرموديناميك على الطريقة الصحيحة )الى اي موقع رفع وسأكون ممتن له.​


----------



## kinggg (17 يونيو 2014)

جاء خاص الى البشمهندس *captainhass* .
ارجو منك يا بشمهندس ان ترفع الاسطوانة حق الكتاب وسأكون والله ممتن لك لأن والله الدراسة في جامعتنا مثل الزفت لا يوجد معامل ولا مختبرات ولا حتى دكاتره يقدروا يشرحوا خاصة وان تخصصي هندسة ميكانيكة واحتاج الى الجانب العملي بشكل كبير وطبعا هذا لا يمكن تحقيقه بسبب عدم وجود المعامل لذا ارى في السوفت وير او الانيميشين الذي يرفق مع الكتاب دعم كبير في فهم المادة بشكل عملي ..لذا ارجو منك يا بش مهندس ان ترفع هذه الاسطوانة (الاسطوانة المرفقة بالكتاب Thermodynamics An Engineering Approach By Yunus.A.Cengel And Michael.A.Bo)الى اي موقع تحميل او اي اخ في المنتدى سبق وحمل الاسطوانة من خلال موضوعك الرائع (تعلم الثرموديناميك على الطريقة الصحيحة )الى اي موقع رفع وسأكون ممتن له.


----------

